# Do all O gauge vessels have compatible couplers regardless of brand?



## theinteresthunter (Jan 30, 2016)

I’m looking at this locomotive, car hopper and caboose. 

Locomotive
http://www.westerndepot.com/product_info.php/products_id/16236
Coal Hopper
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/252101538245?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82
Caboose
http://www.westerndepot.com/product_info.php/products_id/2459

Will the couplers be compatible with each other? In general, will all O gauge train cars and locomotives, of different brands, have compatible couplers? (How about for HO?)


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The vast majority of O gauge models have compatible couplers regardless of brand. In particular, the Williams BN SD45, MTH hopper and Kline caboose are compatible. The coupler on most O gauge models is larger than scale (oversize). Kadee couplers are scale or close to scale and I’m pretty sure they won’t mate with the oversize couplers. There are also a few types of prewar couplers that won’t mate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

The items you list will all couple together. Most 3 rail O gauge trains use compatible knuckle couplers. Pre WW2 trains (and newer reproductions of them) used different couplers that won't mate with knuckle couplers. 2 rail O scale trains use knuckle couplers that are closer to scale size and won't mate with 3 rail couplers.

All newer HO trains use knuckle couplers that will work together regardless of manufacturer. Most older HO trains came with horn hook couplers that weren't very good. Many older pieces have had the couplers changed to knuckle couplers that are compatible with newer trains. Look closely at the couplers of any pieces you are interested in. If they are knuckle couplers they will work for you.


----------



## theinteresthunter (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for your helpful responses, gentlemen.


----------

